# [SOLVED] Furnace Pilot Light



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

Greetings!
During the night the furnace stopped heating the house and we all woke up chilled. The fan works and blows ambient air as hoped. Looking inside the shell of the furnace I can see that none of the (4) burners have flames. There is no "gas" odor. We have a gas water heater and it is working as expected. The furnace and water heater are about 2 ft apart.
I am stumped. 
The furnace is: Ducane Model: MPGA100A4
If someone can point me to the owner's manual online, that would be a start. I have not yet been successful in finding it.

Any/all suggestions appreciated!

-- cleso


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Furnace Pilot Light*

isn't there a gas safety operating in US or some states (I'm UK and we cannot touch gas - to the extent of not even taking the covers off - used to be called corgi - now gassafe)

so apart from the basic things -like lighting the pilot light , there may not be much thats legal and so we may have to review the post


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Furnace Pilot Light*



> so apart from the basic things -like lighting the pilot light , there may not be much thats legal and so we may have to review the post


 reviewed and it appear in US an owner can do what they like - so will leave post open and hopefully you will receive advice soon


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Furnace Pilot Light*

Aren't there instructions somewhere on the furnace on how to light it? Usually it has to do with the gas valve. Normally, on the furnaces I'm familiar with, you have to turn the gas valve off, then turn to pilot, and there may be a button to push in, and light it, then turn the control to the on position. Some of them you may have to wait a period of time before, after turning to pilot, to light them. You'd think a Ducane manual would be available somewhere online.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Furnace Pilot Light*

Not having much luck on finding the owners manual online.

Does your furnace have a pilot light or is it one of the newer models with an electric igniter?? The newer furnaces will also shut down if the air filter is dirty.....

Is there a small 'peep hole' where you can view the control lights?? If so, the pattern of lights will be the trouble code and an explanation is provided on the access panel or in the owners manual. 

If completely unsure it is best to call a service tech.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Furnace Pilot Light*

The instructions for the new Ducane models are pretty detailed (they even include complete wiring diagrams) and may be general enough to let you repair yours, even if the model number is slightly different.

*Ducane Gas Furnaces - MPGA-B*


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Furnace Pilot Light*

If it has a standing pilot that won't stay lit (and thus won't light main burners) it might be the thermocouple needs cleaned or replaced. If it is an on demand pilot that gets more complicated. You can ask here, lots of pro HVAC techs will help.

One thing they will ask is to look on the control board and see if the LED is flashing any particular color and pattern. Then look on your furnace cover label to tell you what it means. These guys will want that info.

HVAC - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Furnace Pilot Light*

To all who took the time to answer - thank you very much.
Just to let you know where we stand now. This furnace has an electric igniter which apparently overrides the human element. I was not successful in locating a control panel/circuit board with any lights anywhere. I did follow the restart instruction posted on the panel of the furnace, but nothing changed. The air filter thing is interesting, but it produced no results here.
So, tomorrow the furnace repair person will be here to check it out.

Thanks again for your time and suggestions!

-- cleso


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Let us know what the problem was and what it took to solve it. 

I was in residential construction (finish carpenter) for a number of years and have seen the newer furnaces shut down due to clogged filters.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Even with a clogged filter they will start. The over heat sensor will kill it.

BG


----------

